# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  MDX On Pages

## gfm@exbrief.onm

I cannot find the meaning of On Pages in an MDX statement.
The default 5 axes start with 0 and 1, rows and columns,
but the other 3 don't seem to exist on any search faculty

What is On Pages and what does it do>= ?

----------

